# Z7189 or Z23?



## poo0604 (Sep 13, 2017)

I had a question:

If Dr. gave paitent Twinrix (Hep A & B) vaccine and or Tdap and used Z7189 (other specified counseling) shouldn't I use the Z23 (encounter for immunization) code?  Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thank You!


----------



## Magdael (Sep 14, 2017)

*Z23 for vaccination*

Good Morning we use Z23 for vaccinations


----------



## poo0604 (Sep 14, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## poo0604 (Sep 14, 2017)

Magdael said:


> Good Morning we use Z23 for vaccinations




I am not sure why my Dr. started using the Z7189


----------



## CodingKing (Sep 14, 2017)

elizabethcaste said:


> I am not sure why my Dr. started using the Z7189



Physician is probably thinking of vaccine counseling which is typically a standard of care when it comes to vaccines for children. Is is however not the reason the patient presented which is why it's Z23 is the appropriate diagnosis.


----------

